# Fischer Flowflex binding question



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone else running these?

I have a set on a pair of Motive84s that I picked up this summer.  Today was my first day out on them.  The Flowflex have a dial that adjusts the flex of the ski.  I started out the day on the middle setting, but after a couple of runs I adjusted it to stiff realizing how slick the conditions were.  Then later in the day we found somewhat of a bump run and when I went to switch the dial to soft, the dial on one of the skis was stuck from I assume snow in the mechanism.  Once I got home and the snow was melted from the ski, it worked fine again.

Anyone have a similar experience when using their Flowflexes?  If so, what was your remedy for making the adjustment on hill?

I hope this was just an isolated incident because the technology is pretty sweet.  It would be a shame to not be able to take advantage of it throughout the day as conditions/terrain varies.


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a great question! Not that I have the answer but I can imagine the dial freezing up under certain conditions. My guess is you find the spot you like and leave it there.


----------



## Nick (Nov 23, 2011)

[MENTION=1253]deadheadskier[/MENTION] (trying out tagging...) Did you notice a difference with it? 

My old Atomic Beta Ride 9.22's had a lever where I could slide it out and then move the entire binding up and down the ski by a couple CM's to adjust for the type of skiing you were doing. They were Atomic Xentrix 310 bindings... 

They didn't say "race" but looked kinda like this: 







See the markers for "Extreme"... "Allround" ... "Speed"

I'm pretty sure I ended up leaving them on All Around.


----------



## marcski (Nov 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> They didn't say "race" but looked kinda like this:




If they didn't say "Race", they were worthless crap.  :lol::lol::uzi::uzi::uzi:


----------



## Madroch (Nov 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone else running these?
> 
> I have a set on a pair of Motive84s that I picked up this summer.  Today was my first day out on them.  The Flowflex have a dial that adjusts the flex of the ski.  I started out the day on the middle setting, but after a couple of runs I adjusted it to stiff realizing how slick the conditions were.  Then later in the day we found somewhat of a bump run and when I went to switch the dial to soft, the dial on one of the skis was stuck from I assume snow in the mechanism.  Once I got home and the snow was melted from the ski, it worked fine again.
> 
> ...



Will be soon... just mounted them on my motive 84's yesterday... man talk about some torque needed... to mount the bindings on the plate I almost lost an arm.  Anyway, will let you know.

More importantly... how did you like the motives?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2011)

Only three hours on some fairly flat terrain, but I think I'll be VERY happy with them.  Comfortable in all turn shapes, good edge bite, stable at speed.  Even on the stiffest setting I thought they did okay in the one small bump line we encountered.  That was when I was trying to switch them to the softest setting and had the problem.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Only three hours on some fairly flat terrain, but I think I'll be VERY happy with them.  Comfortable in all turn shapes, good edge bite, stable at speed.  Even on the stiffest setting I thought they did okay in the one small bump line we encountered.  That was when I was trying to switch them to the softest setting and had the problem.



Did you take them off before trying to switch?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you take them off before trying to switch?



:lol:

yes.  

I don't believe it is possible to switch them while clicked in.   I switched them once from the medium setting to the stiff setting after the first run.  It was when I went to switch them to the soft setting a couple hours later that I had the problem with one of them.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2011)

DHS,
They bark much when adding skidding at med speeds or do they want an edge-set check more...to kill a little speed?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll have to get back to you on that when I have a larger sample size.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 26, 2011)

Hope we get a demo day with snow up here...to try em'.


----------

